# All Things Natural Hair!



## Deenellie (Nov 20, 2012)

If you have kinky, coily, curly, wavy, coarse, thin or straight natural hair, then this is the place to discuss All things about our hair. Let's talk about issues with our hair; share advice, your techniques, tutorials, product reviews, success with products you're using or not; along with any questions.

Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## iluvteffy (Nov 20, 2012)

Yay to the natural hair thread!!! lol


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 20, 2012)

Did you get your curlbox yet?  If so, what do you think?


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2012)

After using that dissapointing Nunaat (it made me lose most of my curls -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), I used the dr. miracle conditioner and the cantu creme from previous boxes. i can't stand the smell of dr. miracle's products (they smell like cough medicine), but the good smelling cantu creme made up for it (it smells like coconut).  My curls look amazing with both of these products.


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 20, 2012)

I feel you about the loss of curls, it takes so much work to make em' pop, we can't have any product help us lose it!

Wow! I tried the Nunaat deep conditioner and I have to say my hair loved it and it's finicky.  I like the cantu coconut curling creme; because my hair is very thick I have to use alot of it.  I get good definition though. 

I like the tingling sensation I get from the Dr. Miracle conditioner, I think there's menthol in it, but it needs more slip.

The smell doesn't appear to be super strong to me. I'm not so sure it really moisturizes my hair. Haven't tried the gel yet as I get enough hold from the Cantu creme.


----------



## iluvteffy (Nov 21, 2012)

I was a tad bit underwhelmed by my first CurlBox....I tried the Palmer's Coconut Oil Deep Conditioner. I thought it was ok, but in comparison to doing a Virgin Coconut Oil DC I prefer the virgin coconut oil. I haven't tried any of the other products as of yet.


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 30, 2012)

If you're a natural, you must've heard of Curly-Nikki; Nikki Walton, a natural hair guru. 

She's got a great website catering to natural hair; www.curlynikki.com. 

She has a brand new book coming out called "Better than Good Hair", a curl girl's guide to healthly, gorgeous natural hair. 

Itâ€™s on sale for *$9.99* (e-reader), physical copy, the pre-order price is *$10.98*. The regular price is $14.99.   Available for pre-orders, Publication date is January 29, 2013..
 

Quote: " So, I wrote a book, yâ€™allâ€¦and it's (appropriately) titled, _'Better Than Good Hair,'_ â€˜cause weâ€™re not only rejecting the notion of â€˜good hairâ€™, weâ€™re showing women that their own hair is BOMB and better than good -- it's the greatest."

Its a fresh new handbook on how to achieve and maintain stylish natural hair, from the savviest and most revered expert on coils and curls

These days there's a revolution going on. Relaxers are out. Weaves are so yesterday. Tired of damage from expensive chemical treatments and artificial enhancers, women of color are going natural thanks to Nikki Walton of CurlyNikki.com, the natural hair blogger and online hair therapy expert.

In _Better Than Good Hair_, this gifted "curl whisperer" educates women on how to transition from relaxed to completely natural hair, with advice and styles for every lengthâ€”from Fierce Braid-and-Curls to Fancy Faux Buns. She also counsels those considering the "big chop"â€”cutting it all off at once to sport a bold and beautiful "teeny weeny afro." Here, too, is essential guidance for parents of mixed-race children dealing with new and unfamiliar hair textures and styles.

Combining Walton's expansive knowledge with tips from other experts in the field, _Better Than Good Hair_ includes:
 


Product recommendations

Home hair care recipes

Advice for parents on how to manage their children's natural hair

Tips for using henna on gray hair

Guidance on dealing with detractors

Step-by-step illustrated directions for nearly two dozen hairdos, from frohawks to twist-outs

Sounds fantastic!! I think I'm going to order a copy.  I like reading and holding books in my hands! I'm kindle and e-book challenged!

 Let me know if you're going to order and what you think about it when you get your hands on it. 

Looking forward to reading this book and hearing from you!


----------



## Mss T (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was a tad bit underwhelmed by my first CurlBox....I tried the Palmer's Coconut Oil Deep Conditioner. I thought it was ok, but in comparison to doing a Virgin Coconut Oil DC I prefer the virgin coconut oil. I haven't tried any of the other products as of yet.


 I usually mix my Palmer's Olive Oil conditioner with a hair cholesterol for my deep conditioning. Palmer's is thicker than most conditioners but can't be used as a base.

Does anyone have a steady hair regimen yet?


----------



## BlingAndbeautyS (Dec 19, 2012)

Yay to curls!

I recently got my hair cut it was down to my butt and now it is about 7 inches down from my shoulders. It is massively layered . But now that I've gotten it cut shorter the curls seem to clump together at the end? When I finger them it seems to separate them for a little bit but look really frizzy.

Any ideas what to do or what is causing this? I use to think I knew how to control my curls and take care of them but as I've gotten older my curls and hair are changing too and are requiring different things. Most days they have the " we are curls, we do what we want! " attitude LOL





This picture was taken after I finger combed in the morning trying to separate them. My curls are like big clumpy spirals but only since getting it cut.


----------



## CourtneyB (Dec 30, 2012)

For those with textured hair, there's a great new video tutorial to check out on MuT; it's all about how to use moisturizing products to get beautiful, natural curls, especially for African-American women. Check it out here!


----------



## Deenellie (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this link.  Always good to learn natural hair techniques.


----------



## Deenellie (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mss T* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I usually mix my Palmer's Olive Oil conditioner with a hair cholesterol for my deep conditioning. Palmer's is thicker than most conditioners but can't be used as a base.
> 
> Does anyone have a steady hair regimen yet?


 Hi Miss T:  I mostly have 4a-b hair, but have some other textures going on around my head.  I wear a TWA that I coil with a boars hair brush.  It's really growing so it's not so teeny at this point. I'd like to grow it out and do twist outs etc.  I have straight patches in parts of my head and in the front of my hair, it's straight and spiky.  hmmmmmm.  My haircare regimen changes as I learn new and different ways to keep my hair moisturized (constant battle with dryness).  But this is what I do now:

I always do a pre-poo with oils on my scalp and hair and sometimes add conditoner to my ends.  Because of dryness, I shed alot when washing my hair, so this helps tone down the shedding.  I co-wash mostly using As I Am coconut cleansing cream to wash hair and then continue to cleanse with various conditioners (various Herbal essence conditioners).  If I do shampoo, I use shea moisture shampoos.  They are sulfate and paraben free; but my hair responds better to just co-washes.  For a quick deep conditioner treatment, I finger comb the conditioner through my hair and then put a shower cap for a few minutes.  I rinse the deep out and then add more herbal essence hair conditioner, then rinse w/ cool water.

I squeeze as much water out as possible, use a quick absorbing towel just enough so water isn't running down my face; then I add oils throughout my hair (seals in moisture,) then a leave in condiitoner ( I use Kinky-Curly knot today included in the Kimmaytube leave-in recipe on youtube,)  then I add a moisture cream (Elasta QP Oilive-oil &amp; mango butter,) really good product. Not greasy, really mositurizing.  A little goes a long way.   I then use a gel for hold. 

I've experimented with alot of gels and curling creams (the product junkie thaty I am,)  looking for the holy grail.  What's working for me TODAY (everyday my hair responds differently to products, a challenge!) is the Olive-oil eco styling gel.  The hair loves it for now.  Thanks for the introduction Curlbox. I spread it throughout and then create coils with a brush.  My hair is very coarse; it doesn't show shine well.  I close with a lite oil mist and voila!  A lot of work.

When I experience product build-up and want an extra mositurizing treatment, I mix conditioner w/ amino acids and baking soda.  This helps cleanse w/o stripping the hair of moisture and opens the cuticle to help penetrate the conditioner into hait shaft.  I leave this on for 20 mins w/ a shower cap, then rinse, I then do a deep conditioner; rinse and then add a drop of cider vinegar per tblsp of conditioner I use to close the cuticle. 

I have to say this has helped with dryness.  Phew I know.  A mouthful.  Please share your regimen.


----------



## Deenellie (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was a tad bit underwhelmed by my first CurlBox....I tried the Palmer's Coconut Oil Deep Conditioner. I thought it was ok, but in comparison to doing a Virgin Coconut Oil DC I prefer the virgin coconut oil. I haven't tried any of the other products as of yet.


 Have you received the December Curlbox and what did you think?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm just glad that I didn't get that December curlbox. I loved my December curlkit though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mss T (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Miss T:  I mostly have 4a-b hair, but have some other textures going on around my head.  I wear a TWA that I coil with a boars hair brush.  It's really growing so it's not so teeny at this point. I'd like to grow it out and do twist outs etc.  I have straight patches in parts of my head and in the front of my hair, it's straight and spiky.  hmmmmmm.  My haircare regimen changes as I learn new and different ways to keep my hair moisturized (constant battle with dryness).  But this is what I do now:
> 
> ...


 Hi Deenellie. I'm not sure what my hair texture is but honestly I've made it 12 and 1/2 years (im feeling like an old head, lol) without knowing and I don't really care. Hope you don't think I'm rude but I just find it very unneccessary and divisive. But anywho, I also have straight areas in my head. My regimen has change so much over the years because when I started, being natural wasn't popular and there was zero info about our hair. Everything i've done and still do is based on what my hair likes and just experiementing with my fingers crossed. For the past 10 years, I kept my hair cut in a small fro but decided to grow it out in 2012. I've tried cowashing but it doesn't really work for me anymore. So here's my hair regimen:

Every week, I deep condition and give my hair a warm (or hot) oil treatment. I dampen my hair with a combo of aloe vera juice and water than layer two oils (olive + grapeseed or sunflower), then a conditioner (combo of hair cholestoral, Shea Butter Deep treatment mask, and Palmer's Olive Oil Conditioner), and than seal with honey. I sit under a heat cap for 30 min to an hour depending on how I feel. I let my hair cool for about 30 to 45 minutes that rinse out. I now shampoo every week because I started working out and cowashing hasn't been agreeing with my hair for the last couple of months. Shampoo's: Palmer's olive oil smoothing shampoo, Elasta QP conditioning shampoo, and if I have major build up i'll use a VO5 shampoo. Conditioner: I use to use Herbal Essence hello hydration but my hair has been saying goodbye to the hydration; it hasn't been hydrating. I currently use Sauve professionals in sleek and almond+ shea butter. I like the Tresemme naturals but the price was raised and can't spend $6 on a conditioner. I might try H.E. hydrolious or L'oreal hydro conditioner next. Leave In: Giovani leave in and seal with coconut oil. I oil my scalp with black castor oil, two strand twist it and let dry. That's it.

Your hair will change and the products you use now may not work years down the road. Its normal; i've been through it. You just have to have patience and listen to your own hair.

I'm so glad others are natural. I'm not alone anymore!!! LOL


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 1, 2013)

You are not alone!  Remeber that song by Michael jackson?  Yes I'm experinecing the hair change constantly as I age



 !  But slowly but surely, I'm learning patience.  Bye the way I tried the  H.E. hydrolious.  I can't say it did anything for me.  I have to try it again before I kick it to the curb.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Mss T (Jan 1, 2013)

> You are not alone!Â  Remeber that song by Michael jackson?Â  Yes I'm experinecing the hair change constantly as I age:icon_roll Â !Â  But slowly but surely, I'm learning patience.Â  Bye the way I tried theÂ Â H.E. hydrolious.Â  I can't say it did anything for me.Â  I have to try it again before I kick it to the curb.Â  Keep us posted!


 I'm finding that my changing hair is a blessing and to look at it that way. The things that I'm going with my hair as an almost 30 yr old I couldn't have done when I was 17 and newly natural. Have fun with it. It's good to know about the H.E. hydrolious. I haven't heard many people talk about it but will post when I try it.


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy New Year Curly Gurlies!!

I'd like to share with you the news about a new Natural Hair subscription box service called Boombox. 

Your Rhythm. Your Beauty. Your Beat. This subscription box is an exclusive offering from Nappturalite Radio, and offers you the hottest products for natural hair, natural beauty, and the natural lifestyle. BOOMBox puts you in touch with brands that care about you and your natural journey. 

A monthly sub is $14.00 or if you just want to check it out and not commit (like me,) it's $19.99 including shipping.

There's a different theme everything month. This month's theme is Reinventing the Natural You.

" We've found that those who have embraced their natural hair, desired to go natural in other areas of their lives as well. Our box will allow you to explore the products and resources available to help you on their natural journey."

http://www.mynaturalbff.com/#!boombox/c1axdhttp://www.mynaturalbff.com/#!boombox/c1axd

Just what I need; another monthly sub; argggghhh!! So much for the New Year's resolution! 





Lemeno if you're subbing to Boombox or buying (1) box and please review it! Looking forward to hearing from you.

â€‹

.


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 16, 2013)

Yet another website called: curl collection. www.curlcollection.com.  Check it out!


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 29, 2013)

Here goes another new hair sub:  Shedontlye;  it's similar to curlbox and curlkit but they provide a few beauty products as well. They allow you to choose the regular monthly box which is $10 or the VIP for $20. She Don't Lye and you can also view videos on youtube.  Just what I don't need, another hair sub.  I'll let you know what I think.  Let us know if you sub and what you think!


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 31, 2013)

A bonus from Shea Moisture.  Purchase a copy of Curly Nikki's book "Better than Good Hair"by Feb. 2nd , register and you'll receive a $10 SheaMoisture coupon.  You'll have to upload your receipt for the purchase when you register.  Can't wait to read this book.  Lemeno if you do and what you think about it once you read it.



> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're a natural, you must've heard of Curly-Nikki; Nikki Walton, a natural hair guru.
> 
> ...


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 5, 2013)

Does anyone else here shampoo every other day?


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh No!  My hair would be a brillo pad if I did!  It's pretty bad now.  I shampoo once a week.  I'm supposed to co-wash mid week and then shampoo on hair day, but my hair can be such an ordeal, I get lazy with it!


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 5, 2013)

> Oh No!Â  My hair would be a brillo pad if I did!Â  It's pretty bad now.Â  I shampoo once a week.Â  I'm supposed to co-wash mid week and then shampoo on hair day, but my hair can be such an ordeal, I get lazy with it!


 Lucky! My scalp gets oily and smells bad! I have no choice but to shampoo every other day. I tried co washing and it gave me really bad build up. My ends started breaking off after a few days and I had to do a clarifying treatment. Do you have any suggestions for hair products?


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 6, 2013)

Have you tried baking soda?  That's a natural use for clarifying.  You mix like 1 Tblsp of baking soda and water and add a cheap conditioner.  Place on scalp and hair for 1/2 hr or longer if you wish.  The baking soda will cleanse (and not strip hair of moisture) and opens the cuticle so the conditioner will penetrate; the conditioner will take care of the hair dryness.  Some people mix baking soda, amino acids and yogurt.  I also use a curling cream by As I am.  It cleanses and moisturizes. It contains natural ingredients to cleanse.  You can always check You-tube for tutorials or curly nikki website.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A bonus from Shea Moisture.  Purchase a copy of Curly Nikki's book "Better than Good Hair"by Feb. 2nd , register and you'll receive a $10 SheaMoisture coupon.  You'll have to upload your receipt for the purchase when you register.  Can't wait to read this book.  Lemeno if you do and what you think about it once you read it.


 Just received the book.  A really good informative resource and reference.  Also great info. on Henna.  I'm going to try it this weekend.  I've read that henna not only colors, but conditions as well.  It helps with shine and breakage as well.  You can use it as often as you want.  Anyone use Henna?


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmmm.  I might have to check this out!   *NaturalReview Box â€“ $20.00*
*

*

NaturalReview Box is a subscription box service that focuses on quality eco-friendly beauty, grooming, and lifestyle products. For $20 (including shipping), subscribers receive 6-10 samples packaged in a box made from 100% recycled material. You can expect to receive products for face, body, hair, home, along with other eco-friendly items. This is an affordable way to test various products to see what you like.

*$20.00*_ (shipping included)_


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy New Year Curly Gurlies!!
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi ladies:

I'm about to celebrate my 5th month since I big chopped my hair.  Check out my hair progression since September 2012


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 17, 2013)

Congratulations!  My hair is very much like yours.  I'll place a pic soon.  I'm trying to grow mine out so I can do twists and such.  I just did a henna.  Love it.  It's a bit too brash on my gray hair, so I'm toning the color down with indigo; need to brown it up a bit, especially my roots right up front.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 17, 2013)

Quene8106 shared a wonderful link of lisitngs of new and up-coming monthly hair &amp; beauty subs, geared towards women of color.

I signed up already;  hmmm, hmm, hmm!  Bad idea!  Had to check them out??

www.clutchmagonline.com/2013/02/new-subscription-beauty-hair-boxes-on-the-block/

Don't forget to check out Boombox.  I purchased a box.  What I liked about the products I received was they were mostly natural and from small businesses.

I listed on a previous post what I received.  Will try the curls unleashed shampoo,  the bobeam shampoo bar &amp; the Koils by Nature deep after I henna today.  I'll let you know what I think.  I said I wasn't going to buy another box from them, but I decided to check out the next box, that's supposed to be loaded with extra product. (I know, I'm greedy).





With all these new hair &amp; beauty subs, I may have to cancel some of my other subs; it's gonna be a challenge.  My hair, my body and face is going to be fabulous, but I may be in the poor house soon if I don't get a grip!!

Stay tuned!


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 17, 2013)

Pearls and Curls; A Virtual Naturally curly hair, health and beauty expo.

The event takes place March 8 - 10.

Registratiotion is $5.  3 days of LIVE engaging events, that will enable us to interact with some of our favorite online hair personalities.

Each attendee will receive a virtual gift bag containing promo codes from some of our favorite naturally curly hair companies.

This is a great opportunity to learn, discuss and celebrate naturally curly hair form the comforts of our home!  I like that.

Registration is Feb. 15 - 28th.

I'm going to chekc this out.  The price is right.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## Mss T (Feb 17, 2013)

H



> Lucky! My scalp gets oily and smells bad! I have no choice but to shampoo every other day. I tried co washing and it gave me really bad build up. My ends started breaking off after a few days and I had to do a clarifying treatment. Do you have any suggestions for hair products?


 Have you tried an apple cider vinegar rinse? There are many videos on YouTube and blogs showing mixes. It may help you.


----------



## OhMyCurlz (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi.....fellow curly girl here! I've been natural for about 5 years and my hair is grazing tail bone length....well was. My hair was exactly 19 inches long, but because of stress and generally not taking care of my self...now it's more of 17-18 inches long (waist length when stretched). I'm on a mission to get back my loss length as well as improce the overall quality of my hair. I heat "trained" it so it's in dire need of protein and yes...I did lose a lot of my curls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. 

SO.....for growth I've purchased Hydrolyzed Keratin, MSM, Hair Nail &amp; Skin Vitamins, Castor Oil. and will be using rosemary, nettle, and horsetail. 

I'm going to make my own leave in conditioner, and seal my ends with unpetroleum jelly or shortening/Crisco and probably bun the rest of the winter up until spring till I see some progress. 

I'm washing my hair with Dr. Bronners dilluted with soybean oil and water, conditioning with a homemade deep conditioner, and I'm using a mix of banana baby food, sour cream or yogurt, honey, and castor oil.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I would DEF recomend you guys get some Hydrolyzed kertain.....its the active ingredient in MEGATEK for growth.


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 19, 2013)

> H Have you tried an apple cider vinegar rinse? There are many videos on YouTube and blogs showing mixes. It may help you.


 Would this work better than just shampooing every other day? This has been working pretty well for me. It seems like a good amount of time to go in between shampoos. Am I wrong about this? I didn't really start learning about proper hair care until this year(I am still a teenager). My stepmother is Indian so She washes daily and growing up she taught us to do our hair every other day.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 19, 2013)

Washing 2 - 3 x a week if you need to , would be fine.  Condition really well.  I would shampoo once a week, co-wash second day and use a cleansing cream third day.


----------



## Mss T (Feb 20, 2013)

> Would this work better than just shampooing every other day? This has been working pretty well for me. It seems like a good amount of time to go in between shampoos. Am I wrong about this? I didn't really start learning about proper hair care until this year(I am still a teenager). My stepmother is Indian so She washes daily and growing up she taught us to do our hair every other day.


 Apple cider vinegar rinses are best used at least once a month. It helps to cleanse, get rid of build up instead of using a clarifying shampoo, and is suppose to control hairs natural oil production (sebum). To be safe, just do it once a month (acv) and co wash a few times a week. Acv washes are best for people who use hair grease, a lot of gel and products. It just seems that your issue is oily hair of which it's safer to just co wash several times a week. Do you deep condition and get hot/ warm oil treatments?


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 20, 2013)

> Apple cider vinegar rinses are best used at least once a month. It helps to cleanse, get rid of build up instead of using a clarifying shampoo, and is suppose to control hairs natural oil production (sebum). To be safe, just do it once a month (acv) and co wash a few times a week. Acv washes are best for people who use hair grease, a lot of gel and products. It just seems that your issue is oily hair of which it's safer to just co wash several times a week. Do you deep condition and get hot/ warm oil treatments?


 What I do is shampoo my hair, rinse it with warm water and squeeze the excess moisture out. Then I take a big glop of any hair mask or deep conditioner and apply it to just the length of my hair about an inch or two from my scalp. I leave it for ten to fifteen minutes while I shower and then rinse it out with cool water. I always use a deep conditioner in place of a regular conditioner because I am lazy and wouldn't bother to deep condition my hair otherwise. That is pretty much all I do to my hair. What do you mean by cowashing? When I wash my hair I always use shampoo. I have tried just rinsing my scalp but that just makes my hair feel more gross. Is it bad for me to shampoo every other day? I don't use chemicals or heat in my hair ever if that matters. Also after I get out of the shower, I wrap my hair in a towel for twenty minutes. Then, I take it down and comb through a quarter size amount of leave in conditioner followed by a Moroccan argon oil on my ends. I always wear my hair in some type of bun.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 20, 2013)

I hope you're using Dr. Bronner's almond or baby shampoo.  All the others are too harsh I think, but you did say you dilute it.  co-washing is great also.  I don't know about sealing with vaseline or crisco, seems waayyy to heavy.  How about shea butter and definitely castor oil will help with growth.



> Originally Posted by *OhMyCurlz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi.....fellow curly girl here! I've been natural for about 5 years and my hair is grazing tail bone length....well was. My hair was exactly 19 inches long, but because of stress and generally not taking care of my self...now it's more of 17-18 inches long (waist length when stretched). I'm on a mission to get back my loss length as well as improce the overall quality of my hair. I heat "trained" it so it's in dire need of protein and yes...I did lose a lot of my curls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BajanPrincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I do is shampoo my hair, rinse it with warm water and squeeze the excess moisture out. Then I take a big glop of any hair mask or deep conditioner and apply it to just the length of my hair about an inch or two from my scalp. I leave it for ten to fifteen minutes while I shower and then rinse it out with cool water. I always use a deep conditioner in place of a regular conditioner because I am lazy and wouldn't bother to deep condition my hair otherwise. That is pretty much all I do to my hair. What do you mean by cowashing? When I wash my hair I always use shampoo. I have tried just rinsing my scalp but that just makes my hair feel more gross. Is it bad for me to shampoo every other day?


 Co-washing is washing your hair with conditioner instead of shampoo, usually a cheap conditioner.  I know if I wash my hair with shampoo more than once a week, I find that too drying.   So you're rinsing your hair with water and using conditioner to cleanse and moisturize.  My hair loves it.  I've read there are some cleansing agents in conditioner.


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 20, 2013)

> Co-washing is washing your hair with conditioner instead of shampoo, usually a cheap conditioner. Â I know if I wash my hair with shampoo more than once a week, I find that too drying. Â  So you're rinsing your hair with water and using conditioner to cleanse and moisturize. Â My hair loves it. Â I've read there are some cleansing agents in conditioner.


Oh thank you. Can you just use any conditioner?


----------



## Mss T (Feb 20, 2013)

Co wa



> What I do is shampoo my hair, rinse it with warm water and squeeze the excess moisture out. Then I take a big glop of any hair mask or deep conditioner and apply it to just the length of my hair about an inch or two from my scalp. I leave it for ten to fifteen minutes while I shower and then rinse it out with cool water. I always use a deep conditioner in place of a regular conditioner because I am lazy and wouldn't bother to deep condition my hair otherwise. That is pretty much all I do to my hair. What do you mean by cowashing? When I wash my hair I always use shampoo. I have tried just rinsing my scalp but that just makes my hair feel more gross. Is it bad for me to shampoo every other day?[/quote Co washing is washing the hair with conditioner instead of shampoo. Conditioners have cleaning agents without the detergents like shampoos. There are companies that make "special" conditioner specifically for co washing but its not necessary. You can just grab a less expensive conditioner from vo5, suave, or even Aussie moist. Others great ones are from herbal essence and tresemme naturals. Use them like you would a shampoo, rinse and apply a leave in conditioner and seal with an oil. When shampooing everyday, does your scalp seem dry or is your hair falling out? If you question your shampoo use, maybe try to decreasing shampooing. Meaning, if you wash your hair with shampoo 3 times a week, switch out the shampoo for conditioner on one or two days. Try different variations that will work for you.


----------



## Mss T (Feb 20, 2013)

Co washing is washing the hair with conditioner instead of shampoo. Conditioners have cleaning agents without the detergents like shampoos. There are companies that make "special" conditioner specifically for co washing but its not necessary. You can just grab a less expensive conditioner from vo5, suave, or even Aussie moist. Others great ones are from herbal essence and tresemme naturals. Use them like you would a shampoo, rinse and apply a leave in conditioner and seal with an oil. When shampooing everyday, does your scalp seem dry or is your hair falling out? If you question your shampoo use, maybe try to decreasing shampooing. Meaning, if you wash your hair with shampoo 3 times a week, switch out the shampoo for conditioner on one or two days. Try different variations that will work for you.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BajanPrincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh thank you. Can you just use any conditioner?


 I use a conditioner like Herbal Essence Hello Hydration.  I wouldn't use something as heavy as a deep.  You'll know it's a good match if you're hair feels moisturized the way you want it to feel.  If you need to cleanse your hair several times a week; I would wash once a week with shampoo and the other times with conditioner.  Miss T really spells it out!  Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 22, 2013)

> I use a conditioner like Herbal Essence Hello Hydration.Â  I wouldn't use something as heavy as a deep.Â  You'll know it's a good match if you're hair feels moisturized the way you want it to feel.Â  If you need to cleanse your hair several times a week; I would wash once a week with shampoo and the other times with conditioner.Â  Miss T really spells it out!Â  Let us know how it works out for you.


 I tried cowashing twice and it made my scalp really greasy and my hair mushy and gross and full of build up. One of my friends told me that I was gross not to use shampoo and that I'm going to get build up on my scalp which will cause hair fall. Is this true? Right now I'm really confused about shampoo being a good or bad thing. My sister still shampoos every other day and her hair has gotten pretty long.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 22, 2013)

It really sound slike your hair is very oily and the products your using are too heavy.  From what you wrote previously, your conditioner your using deep conditioner in place of regular; you probably shoudn't use the deep conditioner in your hair more than once a week. Pehaps you need to change the products your using.  When I co wash, I use a light conditioner to avoid build up and as Ms. T said there are cleansing agents in the conditioner. 

The reason I cowash is because sometimes I feel like there's build up and need to cleanse a bit, but I don't shampoo more than once a week because my hair is so dry.   I don't co wash consisitently.

You should try what Miss. T suggested: Apple cider vinegar rinses are best used at least once a month. It helps to cleanse, get rid of build up instead of using a clarifying shampoo, and is suppose to control hairs natural oil production (sebum). To be safe, just do it once a month (acv) and co wash a few times a week if you need to.

Acv washes are best for people who use hair grease, a lot of gel and products.  You could also try a baking soda cleanse as well.  You mix a bit of baking soda and water an place it and massage it on your scalp for 10-15 mins and then rinse and condition.  What is your hair type?  Kinky, coarse, coily etc.and what products are you using?


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 22, 2013)

Here a several websites you could look at that have a wealth of information.  CurlyNikki.com and kinkycoilyme.com.  You can look in their archives for articles on all sorts of hair issues.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Mss T (Feb 22, 2013)

I so agree with you Deenellie. Deep conditioners are for deep conditioning: meaning adding or keeping moisture in your hair. BajanPrincess, you are trying to get the oil out of your hair but your methods are keeping it in. You mentioned your sister but it sounds like your hair is very different. If so, you have find your own regime. You also stated that you're lazy when it come to hair ( specifically mention conditioner). You just can't be lazy or not take care of your hair properly and expect positive results. Washing hair with shampoo is not the end all of keeping the hair clean. That's definitely a hair myth. Maybe you need to talk to a doctor if the hair oil production is such a problem. Your glands could be over producing oil. It happens, especially on a persons face. I hope you find a solution, because it seems to be really bothering you. Good luck!


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 22, 2013)

> Â It really sound slike your hair is very oily and the products your using are too heavy. Â From what you wrote previously, your conditioner your using deep conditioner in place of regular; you probably shoudn't use the deep conditioner in your hair more than once a week.Â Pehaps you need to change the products your using.Â  When I co wash, I use a light conditioner to avoid build up and as Ms. T said there are cleansing agents in the conditioner.Â  The reason I cowash is because sometimes I feel like there's build up and need to cleanse a bit, but I don't shampoo more than once a week because my hair is so dry.Â Â  I don't co wash consisitently. You should try what Miss. T suggested: Apple cider vinegar rinses are best used at least once a month. It helps to cleanse, get rid of build up instead of using a clarifying shampoo, and is suppose to control hairs natural oil production (sebum). To be safe, just do it once a month (acv) and co wash a few times a week if you need to. Acv washes are best for people who use hair grease, a lot of gel and products.Â Â You could also try a baking soda cleanse as well.Â  You mix a bit of baking soda and water an place itÂ and massage it on your scalp for 10-15 mins and then rinseÂ and condition. Â What is your hair type?Â  Kinky, coarse, coily etc.and what products are you using?


 My hair type is kinky curly. I would say probably 3c or looser on top of my head with maybe some 4a in the very back It is really extremely thick. For shampoo I alternate between four: Terax Miele Hydrating Shampoo, Terax Collagene reparative Shampoo, Philip B Russian Amber Imperial Shampoo and Bumble &amp; Bumble Seaweed Shampoo. I have 15 different conditioners but they are all hair masks or deep conditioners. I have everything from Redken to Schearzkopf, Terax, Bumble &amp; Bumble, Rusk, Philip B, Healthy Sexy Hair, Alter Ego Italy, Carol's Daughter and Skin An Apothecary French Hair Paste. For leave in conditioner I use a kid one. I use the Circle Of Friend's brand leave in conditioners. Some times, I also use the Terax Hydrate Botanica Leave In Moisturizer and the Carol's Daughter Tui Leave in Conditioner. I only use one at a time and I use about a quarter sized amount. I also use a Moroccan Argon oil on my ends. I pretty much only put leave in conditioner in my hair on wash day which is every other day. I pretty much have super oily skin on my face as well. I used to have really bad acne. I always let my hair air dry by putting it in a damp bun.


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 22, 2013)

> I so agree with you Deenellie. Deep conditioners are for deep conditioning: meaning adding or keeping moisture in your hair. BajanPrincess, you are trying to get the oil out of your hair but your methods are keeping it in. You mentioned your sister but it sounds like your hair is very different. If so, you have find your own regime. You also stated that you're lazy when it come to hair ( specifically mention conditioner). You just can't be lazy or not take care of your hair properly and expect positive results. Washing hair with shampoo is not the end all of keeping the hair clean. That's definitely a hair myth. Maybe you need to talk to a doctor if the hair oil production is such a problem. Your glands could be over producing oil. It happens, especially on a persons face. I hope you find a solution, because it seems to be really bothering you. Good luck!


 My sister's hair has a little bit of a looser curl pattern than mine and her hair is more soft and spongy while mine is dense but coarse textured. By lazy I meant I am not into really styling or doing much with my hair. I dont use chemicals or heat because the upkeep would be too much for me. I pretty much just wash, towel dry and go. Yeah but I thought that I should use a mask as a conditioner because I never deep condition my hair. When I use the mask though I never put it anywhere near my roots just on the length. I always thought being low maintenance with your hair was a good thing.


----------



## Mss T (Feb 22, 2013)

> My sister's hair has a little bit of a looser curl pattern than mine and her hair is more soft and spongy while mine is dense but coarse textured. By lazy I meant I am not into really styling or doing much with my hair. I dont use chemicals or heat because the upkeep would be too much for me. I pretty much just wash, towel dry and go. Yeah but I thought that I should use a mask as a conditioner because I never deep condition my hair. When I use the mask though I never put it anywhere near my roots just on the length. I always thought being low maintenance with your hair was a good thing.


 Low maintenance is a great thing but what you just explained is very different from how you came off before. Like before, since your sister has a different curl pattern you have to find a regime and solutions that work for your hair. Deenellie mentioned some sites to do a little research. Seek or at least talk ( call or ask for a free consultation) from a dermatologist or your doctor concerning over production of oil. I know on some sites I've read say to fight oil with oil. Maybe try adding a little oil to your conditioner or shampoo or even incorporating oil in a pre- poo routine.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 23, 2013)

My hair is coarse, dry and dense as well w/ tight coils. I would say my hair is a 4 combination of A B and C and it can be difficult to handle with the various textures.  If you don't want to co-wash w/ conditioner. there are cleansing creams out there that mositurize and cleanse gently. 

I use one called coconut cleansing cream or a cleansing pudding by As I Am.  I really love it.  So if I need to cleanse a bit during the week, I use the cleansing cream and it gently cleanses and moisturizes my hair very well.  There are other brands as well.  From what I understand, Pantene has come out with a "Natural" line of products and they have a cleansing cream.  If you can get that in your store, then maybe try that.  Shea Moisture is another good line.

If you're hair is dry, then concentrate on conditioning the hair and try to keep it off the scalp.  I've never heard of oily scalp and dry hair.  So as Ms. T says, if all else fails, you should see a dermatologist.  Co-washing and cleansing creams work well for me.  I use the cleansing cream more than I co-wash. 

On wash day, I pre-poo, shampoo &amp; condition and deep condition.  You really need to deep condition with coarse hair, once a week.   It really helps soften &amp; moisturize coarse hair.  Also the other important thing you must do at night is either use a satin pillowcase to sleep on or wrap your hair in a satin scarf.  The cotton pillowcases draws and absorbs moisture form the hair.  Satin pillow cases don't, therefore your hair should'nt feel dry.  I've found since using the satin pillowcases, I don't wake up with a brillo pad on my head. You can find them in most beauty suply places or of course on-line.

I also think you're using way too many different types of products on your hair.  Alot of the products you mentioned, may not be good for or working on our texture hair. They could be drying your hair out.  You should stick with a certain brand and see if it's working for you.  If not, then stop using them until you find the right combination; the process of elimination.  Carol's Daughter makes good products, I would work with that for now.  Read the ingredients on your products.  Make sure the first ingredient is water and stay away from products with alcohol, silicones and parabens if you can. They cause dryness.

Keep us posted.


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 23, 2013)

> My hair is coarse, dryÂ and dense as well w/ tight coils. I would say my hair is a 4 combination of A B and C and it can be difficult to handle with the various textures.Â  If you don't want to co-wash w/ conditioner. there are cleansing creams out there that mositurize and cleanse gently.Â  I use one called coconut cleansing cream or a cleansing puddingÂ by As I Am.Â  I really love it.Â  So if I need to cleanse a bit during the week, I use the cleansing cream and it gently cleanses and moisturizes my hair very well.Â  There are other brands as well.Â  From what I understand, PanteneÂ has comeÂ out with a "Natural"Â line of products and they have a cleansing cream.Â  If you can get that in your store, then maybe try that.Â  Shea Moisture is another good line. If you're hair is dry, then concentrate on conditioning the hair and try to keep it off the scalp.Â  I've never heard of oily scalp andÂ dry hair.Â  So as Ms. T says, if all else fails, you should see a dermatologist.Â  Co-washing and cleansing creams work well for me.Â  I use the cleansing cream more than I co-wash.Â  On wash day, I pre-poo, shampoo &amp; condition and deep condition.Â  You really need to deep condition with coarse hair, once a week. Â  It really helps soften &amp; moisturize coarse hair.Â  Also the other important thing you must do at night is either use a satin pillowcase to sleep onÂ or wrap your hair in a satin scarf.Â  The cotton pillowcases draws and absorbsÂ moisture form the hair.Â  Satin pillow cases don't, therefore your hair should'nt feel dry.Â  I've found since using the satin pillowcases, I don't wake up with a brillo pad on my head. You can find them in most beauty suply places or of course on-line. I also think you're using way too many different types of products on your hair.Â  Alot of the products you mentioned, may not be good for or working on our texture hair. They could be drying your hair out.Â  You should stick with a certain brand and see if it's working for you.Â  If not, then stop using them until you find the right combination; the process of elimination.Â  Carol's Daughter makes good products, I would work with that for now.Â  Read the ingredients on your products.Â  Make sure the first ingredient is water and stay away from products with alcohol, silicones and parabens if you can. They cause dryness. Keep us posted.


 Thanks but I think I will stick to shampooing every other day. I just feel gross and dirty not to shampoo my hair at least once in two days and my stepmother got pretty grossed out when i tried to just do cowashing. I like the hair products I use because they don't make my hair greasy. My texture is probably looser curled than yours so all the extra steps are unnecessary. I never tie my hair down or pre poo or do any of those things and my hair grows pretty fast as long as I eat properly. Thanks for your help though. The oily skin/scalp is most likely genetic because my Dad is the same way.


----------



## Mss T (Feb 23, 2013)

> My hair is coarse, dryÂ and dense as well w/ tight coils. I would say my hair is a 4 combination of A B and C and it can be difficult to handle with the various textures.Â  If you don't want to co-wash w/ conditioner. there are cleansing creams out there that mositurize and cleanse gently.Â  I use one called coconut cleansing cream or a cleansing puddingÂ by As I Am.Â  I really love it.Â  So if I need to cleanse a bit during the week, I use the cleansing cream and it gently cleanses and moisturizes my hair very well.Â  There are other brands as well.Â  From what I understand, PanteneÂ has comeÂ out with a "Natural"Â line of products and they have a cleansing cream.Â  If you can get that in your store, then maybe try that.Â  Shea Moisture is another good line. If you're hair is dry, then concentrate on conditioning the hair and try to keep it off the scalp.Â  I've never heard of oily scalp andÂ dry hair.Â  So as Ms. T says, if all else fails, you should see a dermatologist.Â  Co-washing and cleansing creams work well for me.Â  I use the cleansing cream more than I co-wash.Â  On wash day, I pre-poo, shampoo &amp; condition and deep condition.Â  You really need to deep condition with coarse hair, once a week. Â  It really helps soften &amp; moisturize coarse hair.Â  Also the other important thing you must do at night is either use a satin pillowcase to sleep onÂ or wrap your hair in a satin scarf.Â  The cotton pillowcases draws and absorbsÂ moisture form the hair.Â  Satin pillow cases don't, therefore your hair should'nt feel dry.Â  I've found since using the satin pillowcases, I don't wake up with a brillo pad on my head. You can find them in most beauty suply places or of course on-line. I also think you're using way too many different types of products on your hair.Â  Alot of the products you mentioned, may not be good for or working on our texture hair. They could be drying your hair out.Â  You should stick with a certain brand and see if it's working for you.Â  If not, then stop using them until you find the right combination; the process of elimination.Â  Carol's Daughter makes good products, I would work with that for now.Â  Read the ingredients on your products.Â  Make sure the first ingredient is water and stay away from products with alcohol, silicones and parabens if you can. They cause dryness. Keep us posted.


 I'm now going to check out the as I am because lately it's all people are talking about. The hair typing thing is weird but I might take the little assessment test to see what it says. Soon I'll be able to try carols daughter but my money is limited right now. I have seen the Pantene version but I use to use that line back when they first started but they have since changed the formula.... Bad. I can't stand that. Have you heard or tried curls unleashed or curly kinks? I've been debating whether to take the plunge and just try the curly kinks.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 23, 2013)

I tried the curls unleashed sulfate shampoo,  my hair didn't like it.  Felt really dry afterwards.  I tried CK curl jam.  I have to say I was really impressed with how quickly my curls defined.  It was really crunchy though.  As I am would be a great investment.  But as we know everyone's hair responds differently to products.  If you go to As I am's website, at one time you had the option to buy a sample pack of all their products.  That would be a good way to test.  It was reasonably.priced.

I'm trying not to use real commercial products like Pantene.  I used to use it back in the day also.  I received free products of the Natural brand.  So I'll try it.  The only issue I have with the product is it has silicones in it.  But from what I've been reading not all silicones are bad?  I don't know.  I'm going to try their cowash.  I also have samples of Dark &amp; Lovely Naturale.  I have an anti shrinkage gel.  I'll let you know what I think.

Lemeno products you're interested in.  I'm swimming in samples and if I have what you want I'm happy to share.  I have other natural stuff you might want to try.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mss T* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm now going to check out the as I am because lately it's all people are talking about. The hair typing thing is weird but I might take the little assessment test to see what it says. Soon I'll be able to try carols daughter but my money is limited right now.
> 
> I have seen the Pantene version but I use to use that line back when they first started but they have since changed the formula.... Bad. I can't stand that. Have you heard or tried curls unleashed or curly kinks? I've been debating whether to take the plunge and just try the curly kinks.


 curls unleashed are my holy grail items.  i like their boosting jelly and their second day curl referesher b/c it keeps my curls intact.  i got them as a gift. 

i'm unfamilar with curly kinks though


----------



## Mss T (Feb 23, 2013)

> I tried the curls unleashed sulfateÂ shampoo, Â my hair didn't like it.Â  Felt really dry afterwards.Â  I tried CK curl jam.Â  I have to say I was really impressed with how quickly my curls defined.Â  It was really crunchy though.Â  As I am would be a great investment.Â  But as we know everyone's hair responds differently to products.Â  If you go to As I am's website, at one time you had the option to buy a sample pack of all their products.Â  That would be a good way to test.Â Â It was reasonably.priced. I'm trying not to use real commercial products like Pantene.Â  I used to use it back in the day also.Â  I received free products of the Natural brand.Â  So I'll try it.Â  The only issue I have with the product is it has silicones in it.Â  But from what I've been reading not all silicones are bad?Â  I don't know.Â  I'm going to try their cowash.Â  I also have samples of Dark &amp; Lovely Naturale.Â  I have an anti shrinkage gel.Â  I'll let you know what I think. LemenoÂ products you'reÂ interested in.Â  I'm swimming in samples and if I have what you wantÂ I'm happy to share.Â  I have other natural stuff you might want to try.


 I will let you know. Having an abundance of products for natural hair is so new to me. I went natural when there was just the Jamaican locking products and and softsheen spray, lol. I'm loving the variety of choices.


> curls unleashed are my holy grail items. Â i like their boosting jelly and their second day curl referesher b/c it keeps my curls intact. Â i got them as a gift.Â  i'm unfamilar with curly kinks though


 I found it by just scrolling through curlmart. It has a few positive ratings but .... I'm just not sure. I'm becoming a little more judgmental of what products I want to invest in.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah!  You're right to avoid buying alot of products.  Alot of us got caught up in that.  I highly recommend As I Am cleansing cream.  I tried the Pantene cleansing cream.  I have to say it was better than expected. hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 28, 2013)

FYI:  How to co wash your natural hair.


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Deenellie (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Deenellie (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Deenellie (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 25, 2013)

Yay for being natural! 

I had a mix of Senegalese and kinky twists in for the past 8 weeks, and I took them out today. Seeing my natural hair for the first time in 2 months...wow!


----------



## NaturalMonroe (Aug 10, 2013)

Does anyone. Knows my hair type


----------



## NaturalMonroe (Aug 10, 2013)

Does know companies that give you free samples to try


----------



## dwamk (Dec 19, 2013)

I like real brazilian hair


----------



## naturalbeauty3 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have always had naturally curly hair. I have never used dies or anything like that because I was afraid it would just ruin my hair. I have had enough issues with it being naturally curly and frizzy already, I didn't want to risk losing my hair, as well. I began taking a daily supplement which has really helped improve the quality of my hair. I really have to be careful in what I eat or my hair will pay the price and I have found that making sure I get enough vitamins and minerals that I really need can be very challenging at times. I do know that my hair and skin pay the price when my body is out of sync.


----------



## DoroteaBeauty (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi everyone! I did this super easy and super cute bow hair tutorials and I would appreciate if you checked it out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoroteaBeauty (Feb 8, 2014)

~~Hi everyone! I did this super cute and super easy hair bow tutorial and I would really appreciate if you could check it out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Ella Liu (Feb 20, 2014)

here is some good curly hairs.


----------



## Ella Liu (Feb 20, 2014)

Natural virgin hair Only!


----------

